# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Ohio to ban exotic animal ownership

## iCandiBallPythons

By Steve Bennish, Staff Writer 
Updated 5:11 PM Saturday, September 4, 2010 

New rules banning the sale and ownership of exotic pets could put an end to Ohios wild history of regulatory gaps.

The promised rules are the result of an agreement Gov. Ted Strickland brokered between the Humane Society of the United States and farm groups to keep an animal welfare initiative off the November ballot. The rules will grandfather current pets but they wont allow replacement or breeding.

Stricklands agreement indicates animals banned will at least include big cats, bears, primates, large constricting and venomous snakes and alligators and crocodiles.

In the Miami Valley, runaway or out-of-control beasts created a second career for now retired Oakwood police officer Tim Harrison. A documentary on his exploits corralling cougars, hyenas, snakes, reptiles and bears, titled The Elephant in the Living Room, was released this year and will be shown at The Neon in Dayton the first week of October.

Harrison, 54, of Springboro said the subculture of exotic animal ownership has been fueled by reality television and naive people with illusions they can control dangerous animals, creating a deadly situation in Ohio. You can buy a cobra, but you cant buy common sense, he said.
http://www.daytondailynews.com/news/...wComments=true

----------

BEasy119 (09-28-2010)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Aaaarg....

Really?

----------


## Wh00h0069

A guy who is into reptiles at my work told me that he heard this bill passed. Does anyone know how to find out more about this bill?

----------


## DemmBalls

This is so ridiculous!  I thought America was the "land of the free"?  Now they can tell us what pets we can have?  Wow!

----------


## The Hedgehog

> This is so ridiculous!  I thought America was the "land of the free"?  Now they can tell us what pets we can have?  Wow!


You know the saying "One bad apple will spoil the bunch"?  Yeah, that's what goes on unfortunately.  Like the guy in Florida a year ago that kept his 20ft Burmese with out a ROC permit, and it made national headlines when FWC came to take it away.  Notice now Florida can't have those snakes.  

It stinks, but those few bad pet owners that have no idea what they are doing, and are highly uneducated about animals like snakes and other creatures, ruin it for everyone when they allow them to escape, especially out of the house.  Not much we can do to stop moron owners unfortuantely.

----------


## DemmBalls

> You know the saying "One bad apple will spoil the bunch"?  Yeah, that's what goes on unfortunately.  Like the guy in Florida a year ago that kept his 20ft Burmese with out a ROC permit, and it made national headlines when FWC came to take it away.  Notice now Florida can't have those snakes.  
> 
> It stinks, but those few bad pet owners that have no idea what they are doing, and are highly uneducated about animals like snakes and other creatures, ruin it for everyone when they allow them to escape, especially out of the house.  Not much we can do to stop moron owners unfortuantely.


Then when are they going to ban guns, cars, alchohol, etc...they can all kill people when abused and put in the wrong hands!  I'm just so sick and tired of our rights being taken away.  So what if a few idiots abuse their rights to keep these animals?  If they screw up then punish them as a person just as they would in any other case.  If I hit someone with a car, they don't ban all motorists from being able to own a car!  They punish me...take my license, fine me, or throw me in jail.  It's all just very frustrating to me.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Surely having  the title of "democrat" infront of  Ohio Gov. Ted Strickland's name wouldnt have anything to do with it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

LeviBP (01-06-2011)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> A guy who is into reptiles at my work told me that he heard this bill passed. Does anyone know how to find out more about this bill?


I've done alot of searching and the only thing I can find is the name of the Bill according to this website www.cwapc.org is listed as "Bill H 45" but I have not found any info related to the Bill other than the agreement mentioned in the article above.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I've done alot of searching and the only thing I can find is the name of the Bill according to this website www.cwapc.org is listed as "Bill H 45" but I have not found any info related to the Bill other than the agreement mentioned in the article above.


Thanks Malcolm.

----------


## DemmBalls

> Surely having  the title of "democrat" infront of  Ohio Gov. Ted Strickland's name wouldnt have anything to do with it


No...that couldn't possibly be it!  

I don't think this has passed yet.

----------

LeviBP (01-06-2011)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Thanks Malcolm.


 Eddie, your very welcome. If i do come across anything else I'll post it :Good Job:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (09-14-2010)

----------


## bengalfan

The guy keeping the bear who killed the caretakers a few weeks back isnt going to help.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> The guy keeping the bear who killed the caretakers a few weeks back isnt going to help.


I'm not sure how a bear attack has anything to do with me breeding snakes... I guess that's politics.

----------


## bengalfan

> I'm not sure how a bear attack has anything to do with me breeding snakes... I guess that's politics.


It is politics people keep bears they attack next thing you know no snakes I hope it doesnt come to it but who knows.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Alot of the controversy over this sparked with the bear (exotic animal) attack. Same with the child that was killed by the burm in FL.

----------


## tylersweeney22

> The guy keeping the bear who killed the caretakers a few weeks back isnt going to help.


y do ppl own bears lol. thats something you go to the zoo to see.
but i think if you have some permits and someone goes out to check cages and enviroment is safe and for most part escape prof i could see this being ok, same with big cats heck id love to own a white tiger, alligators same thing. jmo sorry if i afended anyone.. big snakes i think you should have to take an i.q. test first see how much they actually know about what there buying b/c everyone those that little albino snake not really knowing that it gets 20+ ft in some cases. mainly b/c the person selling them tell's them they wont outgrow there enclosure. or other things just so they can make a buck.

----------


## foxcruzin91

I agree about what you've all said... especially about hitting someone with a car and them taking your license....

If you are under 18 and want your license you have to take drivers ED and have so many hours of driving and class time... (to gain experience)

For other people that want to handle/own snakes or any other "exotic" they should have to do the same...so many class hours and so many handling hours....

Unless you are grandfathered in... 

But to make it all illegal would just be plain stupid... yes make it illegal and watch the economy fall even faster... in our own little way by buying food, cages, animals, we all contribute alot to the economy... 

If you figure even someone with one ball python spends $1,000 a year min... multiply that by 100,000 people... thats alot of money in just amateurs....

Figure the bigger guys that spend a $1,000 dollars a week...multiply that just by 52 weeks....thats $52,000 from just one person!.....

Yes make it illegal and completely decimate what little is left of the economy especially in hard hit states like Ohio, Michigan, Indiana and other states...

((((anyways)))))

posted this earlier......

I live outside Cleveland... and when they put the burm story on I laughed and wanted to go get it... then like 2 days later someone said they got bite by the snake...lol...(doubtful)

The bear thing... that was kinda stupid...


The AKC is trying to get pitbulls off the viscous dog list...Even after all these people ruined the reputation of them being extremely good family dogs....

Any dog can be mean... take a pit to a dog park and if a poodle bites another dog... the pit automatically has to go..Wtf??

I own retics and some other snakes... all of which can be put to my face and I know these animals can be dangerous... at the same time it all involves responsibility...

Which some of these owners completely neglect to have... proper caging, proper knowledge, and most importantly Experience!!!

Why should we have to give up our rights to have these amazing animals because of stupid people that just thought they were cool and didn't think twice of the damage they could do...or better yet.... didn't know how big they would get (that's my fav excuse)....

Gotta love this situation....

----------


## kalashnikov

> y do ppl own bears lol. thats something you go to the zoo to see.
> but i think if you have some permits and someone goes out to check cages and enviroment is safe and for most part escape prof i could see this being ok, same with big cats heck id love to own a white tiger, alligators same thing. jmo sorry if i afended anyone.. big snakes i think you should have to take an i.q. test first see how much they actually know about what there buying b/c everyone those that little albino snake not really knowing that it gets 20+ ft in some cases. mainly b/c the person selling them tell's them they wont outgrow there enclosure. or other things just so they can make a buck.


I keep hearing people say why do people own bears,but if some one knows what ther doing than, by all means own a bear.People often ask why do we own retics some people dont see what we see when we, look at these awsome snakes. But it goes both ways we shouldent be a critict, of people owning other exotics.

----------


## foxcruzin91

I say let everyone be able to own whatever exotic they want....even if you want to test some of these jersk out there.. all of them would jump online and just read and gather other peoples reaction and knowledge... then try to live by other peoples mistakes... possibly get killed...but hey they deserved it for whatever they did....I also would love to have a tiger and a aligator and some other exotics..
its like buying a used car...if you jump on the first one you see you can get burned... if you wait and the right one finds you typicallybyou have far less issues to deal with in the long run....

----------


## foxcruzin91

I say let everyone be able to own whatever exotic they want....even if you want to test some of these jersk out there.. all of them would jump online and just read and gather other peoples reaction and knowledge... then try to live by other peoples mistakes... possibly get killed...but hey they deserved it for whatever they did....I also would love to have a tiger and a aligator and some other exotics..
its like buying a used car...if you jump on the first one you see you can get burned... if you wait and the right one finds you typically you have far less issues to deal with in the long run....

----------


## DemmBalls

> I keep hearing people say why do people own bears,but if some one knows what ther doing than, by all means own a bear.People often ask why do we own retics some people dont see what we see when we, look at these awsome snakes. But it goes both ways we shouldent be a critict, of people owning other exotics.


Bingo!  We (snake owners) should be the last to criticize anyone for owning a potentially dangerous animal...that's like the pot calling the kettle black.  

If everyone took the time to learn more about these animals and proper husbandry/housing before running out and buying a giant constrictor, there would really be very little risk involved (aside from getting tagged once in a while).  In turn this would help get us out of the negative spot light that we constantly seem to find ourselves in.

----------


## foxcruzin91

All I'm really saying is id rather get hit by a retic a couple times then punched/clawed by a bear... or have my face ripped off by a monkey or whatever.... 

Anyone that's been hit by any snake understands why though... its always something stupid or overlooked... like smelling like food, not looking for eye movement, screwing with the eggs,  there are many mistakes but the chance of even a retic eating a full size adult is slim to none... for a child its a different story... if you trust your snake that well and can basically read its mind enough to know what it will do then be my guest....

Another thing that doesn't help is people don't want to admit when they screwed up...like having a not so secure cage for a retic or burm... or not yielding to the warnings saying leave me alone... or worst of all testing them to see what they can get away with...or my favorite... the people that stick their head into a bag or into the tank and then get hit in the face.... I mean come on! I was always told not to look down the barrel of a gun it doesn't matter if its loaded or not... don't do it!

Yes we can argue both sides all day everyday... I love my retics and won't give them up... the fact of the matter is banning all or even some snakes is stupid... with the way the economy is and the demand for them is... or just the fact they make great pets for the people that truely want them... just make it so that the buyers need to sign a waiver... 

In all honesty id rather have the dumb trash that buy and sell snakes lowering the value... than have a casino in cleveland.... that I wouldn't go to because of the crime and all that I wouldn't want to get caught up in...

Id rather sit at home with some friends drink some beer smoke some ciggs and have my snakes around...lol

----------


## kalashnikov

I always hear people aslo say i called my congressman and i told him my snake, is loving lol there gonna take us as a joke if we keep going, on about how there not a danger. I think we need to go on the argument that yes we, understand how much of a danger they are, and how bad they can be if let into non native land. But we will do whatever it takes to own these snakes. you think a congressman  is going to admit he is wrong lol if they scroo somthing up they blame the person before him lol. So we need to go on a better argument than my snake is just as nice as your dog they will think wer looneys. weither ther right or wrong we need to argue from a point that will make sense to them.

----------


## kalashnikov

Here is somthing i posted on another topic.well the facts our that like 33 people a year get killed by dogs i think 100 people a year from equestrion animals but big constrictors kill one person ever 5 years and just like with anything the deaths probley could have been prevented with common sense. the goverment shouldent be allowed to just take away stuff cause it could be harmfull to us we got to be able to be responsible and punish the ones who arnt. if i want to ride a bull which i have it should be my choice to do so. they plan to help the eco system by stoping the pet trade of snakes but we wer not aloud to let them in wild in the first place so what makes me think that if unresponsible people couldent follow that law whats gonna stop them from getting illegal snakes. And how this will affect everbody is evertime the goverment gets there finger into somthing they never stop i mean the double tax standard was for ww2 only but we still have it to this this day so whats gonna stop them banning other animals. and if they keep banning snakes it will put people out of tons of jobs so now instead of 3 people per job opening it will be maybe more.

----------


## foxcruzin91

perfectly stated.... the government really needs to learn when and where to put there fingers in... and when to leave things alone.... 

Like ciggs... they made the fire safe ones because of people being stupid and burning their house down... and then put other b/s taxes on them... 

Everything they try to get into just makes everyone else mad... 

I trust my retics more than the government especially when it comes to safety... atleast i can read my snake to know what its going to do... unlike the government saying they will do this and then turn around and they are doing something else...

you said that it would be hard to prove a snake is nicer to a person than a dog... anything can be dangerous in the wrong hands.... but the statistics don't lie... you have a much more elevated chance of getting bite or killed by a dog than a snake...

Again, they are messing with a huge "underground" industry that would more than likely still keep going on "the black market" even if there was a ban because of the people that not only like the reptiles but also for the money...

Hey but then again our snakes would be worth even more!...lol

----------


## TheSnizz

Does anyone know exactly what they mean by "large constricting snakes?" How big is big? Are ball pythons going to be okay?

----------


## foxcruzin91

I would guess its going to be for retics, burmese, boas, anacondas, i'm sure there are others but I would guess those would be the main ones....

Doubtful they would include ball pythons...

Yet the US government is trying to make it so all constrictors are illegal.. and also all exotics like reptiles, amphibians, arachnids and such....

----------


## foxcruzin91

I would guess its going to be for retics, burmese, boas, anacondas, i'm sure there are others but I would guess those would be the main ones....

Doubtful they would include ball pythons...

Yet the US government is trying to make it so all constrictors are illegal.. and also all exotics like reptiles, amphibians, arachnids and such....

----------


## ahunt037

I think this is really stupid that they are doing this if anything they should make it harder to obtain these animals not ban them i know it would suck to have to get permits and licenses for snakes but its better than having to get rid of them all together IMO i dont think anyone should be able to own Hots although i would love to own some of these beautiful venomous creatures i just dont think they should be alowed to be kept for example i can just see some rich idiot sayin "i want a black mamba! someone get me one" then his lil servants go get him his licenses and permits to own one and then he trys to open the cage the mamba is out the cage and out the door in a matter of minutes. and when it comes to other exotics such as lions tigers and bears o my... i mean these animals should be kept in a very secure enclosure like someone else stated they should have a govt official or something come out and inspect before they can purchase the animal. now i can see someone purchasing a exotic pet such as a Wolf thinking o its just like a regular dog... no way these things can and will kill you it doesnt matter how many lines have been bred captive these animals are all about dominance if you dont retain your position as the Alpha male/female over this Wolf it will kill you i have heard stories of this happening then again stories are simply that so i could be wrong but it makes alot of sense to me and im sorry that yall out in Ohio are experiencing this crap and i hope and pray everyday that it doesnt make its way west maybe i should become friends with John McCain lol

----------


## kalashnikov

> I think this is really stupid that they are doing this if anything they should make it harder to obtain these animals not ban them i know it would suck to have to get permits and licenses for snakes but its better than having to get rid of them all together IMO i dont think anyone should be able to own Hots although i would love to own some of these beautiful venomous creatures i just dont think they should be alowed to be kept for example i can just see some rich idiot sayin "i want a black mamba! someone get me one" then his lil servants go get him his licenses and permits to own one and then he trys to open the cage the mamba is out the cage and out the door in a matter of minutes. and when it comes to other exotics such as lions tigers and bears o my... i mean these animals should be kept in a very secure enclosure like someone else stated they should have a govt official or something come out and inspect before they can purchase the animal. now i can see someone purchasing a exotic pet such as a Wolf thinking o its just like a regular dog... no way these things can and will kill you it doesnt matter how many lines have been bred captive these animals are all about dominance if you dont retain your position as the Alpha male/female over this Wolf it will kill you i have heard stories of this happening then again stories are simply that so i could be wrong but it makes alot of sense to me and im sorry that yall out in Ohio are experiencing this crap and i hope and pray everyday that it doesnt make its way west maybe i should become friends with John McCain lol


Us snake people need to stop acting like hypocrites,and saying keep the big snakes, but ban this or ban that .i know in ohio and alot states its very easy to own snakes with venom, but not realy to much happens just the owners get bit once in awhile.

----------


## lusciousdragon

I do believe that with the hots that there should be a permit/license of some kind. This I know from personal expericence as my stupid ex-husband was 19 years old and had a rattlesnake and a white-lipped tree viper (among other non-venomous constrictors). Both which were not securely contained in plastic boxes without a lock or even a latch. I feel that stupid people like this should have to be watched over. What if the snake got out and went into the neighbor's apartment and bite someone? The neighbor sure isn't expecting to be bit by a rattlesnake in Ohio. I am not saying that people shouldn't be allowed to have them, I believe everyone should have the right to do whatever and have whatever that they want (as long as it isn't hurting anyone else). So I feel that these should have paperwork required for them and have an inspector check them out. 
As for the bears and such in Ohio. There have always been people in Ohio with bears and big cats. I knew a guy that used to keep his big cats in the house with him and sleep with them in his bed. I believe a tiger and some other things I forget. He had pictures to prove it ha ha. As for the bears, I've driven past people's houses where they keep bears in cages in their front yard. It is pretty normal here. There is a guy in Xenia that has bears outside like that. I think they did used to get out too, now that I think about it.

----------


## foxcruzin91

hahaha!.... I know who would let their tiger sleep with them... He is a cool guy... plan on doing some business with him in the future hopefully!

----------


## Gloryhound

This issue is far from over.

http://www.farmanddairy.com/uncatego...out/17274.html

Even though he is on his way out Ted Strickland wants to push this through in the final days of his Governorship.

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (11-09-2010)

----------


## DemmBalls

Why don't the reptile and exotic animal haters read these types of reports...

http://www.onlinelawyersource.com/pe...tatistics.html

http://www.dogsbite.org/bite-statistics-fatalities.htm

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (11-11-2010)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Why don't the reptile and exotic animal haters read these types of reports...
> 
> http://www.onlinelawyersource.com/pe...tatistics.html
> 
> http://www.dogsbite.org/bite-statistics-fatalities.htm


Man I was shocked by the number of child fatalities from dog attacks, thanks for posting.

----------


## BbyBoa

I think they should let you own whatever you want, you should have to show that whatever exotic you get, you can take care of, and have the proper space.  I think what they should do is if you own exotics that can be potentially dangerous, and there is a mistake made and someone gets hurt, there should be much harsher penalties to the owners.

----------


## DemmBalls

> Man I was shocked by the number of child fatalities from dog attacks, thanks for posting.


No problem.  It just gets so tiring to hear all of the crap about these terrible snakes and other exotic animals killing a few people a year vs "man's best friend" killing and mauling dozens a year (and I have no problem with dogs)!!!  I guess dogs are cute and the general public likes them more, so it's okay?

Strickland needs to get the hell out of town and take HSUS with him!!!  We have spoken and made a clear statement that he is not fit to be leading our state.

----------


## M_MULLINS

I had a buddy that was attacked by a dog a while ago & his leg is all scarred up from where it got him. 

So if this bs bill does pass is there anything we can do about it. Maybe like a petition or something? I would gladly get a permit as opposed to getting rid of all my animals. So much for democracy, before long were gonna have to rent pets like china does.

----------


## Dragoon

> Why don't the reptile and exotic animal haters read these types of reports...
> 
> http://www.onlinelawyersource.com/pe...tatistics.html
> 
> http://www.dogsbite.org/bite-statistics-fatalities.htm


because haters of any kind don't want to be told that they are wrong.  I met a guy who was completely against concealed carry for law abiding citizens and didn't realize that criminals conceal their weapons legal or not.

----------


## Gloryhound

> So if this bs bill does pass is there anything we can do about it. Maybe like a petition or something? I would gladly get a permit as opposed to getting rid of all my animals.


Contact your Ohio House of Representatives and Ohio Senate representatives.  Yes, the state government has a house and senate just like the federal and you have representatives.  

The most Gov. Strickland can do is force a discussion in the Ohio Senate and House of Representatives.  As far as talking to Strickland goes, I think your voice would be falling on deaf ears, he is on his way out, so why start listening to the people instead of special interests that could hire him.

You could start contacting Gov. elect John Kasich in order to make sure he is brought up to speed on the topic from the people and not a group like HSUS.  From everything I have read to date though, John Kasich appears to be listening to our side.  We will have to see how all this plays out.

In the mean time S373 is being talked about again and could wind up attached as a rider to some lame duck session bill.  Need to contact those Federal representatives again to make sure this does not happen.  Not really up to full speed on how the senate works, but I think if they don't get it in before the end of the year break they have to start the process all over again.

----------


## Gloryhound

Just a little more info on where the HSUS is going and pushing its agenda in Ohio.

The following is a little news article that talks about the next meeting on Dec. 7th.   http://www.farmanddairy.com/news/olc...#comment-15837

I would bet that Karen Minton Director of Ohio HSUS will be at this meeting pushing for the deal to continue.  More importantly though is Jim Zeringer (Ohio's next director of agriculture) will be there!

This is the meeting announcement: http://ohiolivestockcarestandardsboa...%20Meeting.pdf

----------


## catawhat75

Looks like we didn't get Strickland out fast enough and Kasich will uphold it most likely. 

http://www.cleveland.com/newsflash/i...dd2fd49abd18fd

----------

LeviBP (01-06-2011)

----------


## Gloryhound

No they didn't get him out fast enough.  This is another case of lame duck politics.  Also currently the only contact info I have for our incoming Governor is info@kasichforohio.com 
and I'm sure a lull will exist in getting him his official Governors E-mail.  If you actually go to the web page you used to to contact Strickland it says under maintenance.

From what I am picking up from the executive order and the state codes used as reference for dangerous animals it pertains to large constrictors.  Not saying any of the constrictors should even be considered, but I don't see anything that defines Large constrictor as being "X" feet or "X" pounds or what!

----------

LeviBP (01-06-2011)

----------


## ER12

COLUMBUS -- Exiting Ohio Gov. Ted Strickland ordered a ban on new dangerous pets Thursday.

According to Strickland, the order will restrict future ownership, breeding, sale, and trade or barter of wild animals that are dangerous to human health and safety.

Under the ban, those who already own exotic pets will now have to register their animals with the state will also be barred from breeding boas, tigers, bears and other wild animals.

Strickland signed the emergency order to fulfill a deal his administration made with the Humane Society of the United States, Ohios agribusiness industry and other animal rights groups.

That agreement kept the Humane Society from going to the ballot with a measure containing a numerous restrictions on pet ownership and treatment and livestock care.

"[The ban] will keep Ohio's vital agriculture industry profitable while appropriately updating animal care standards," Strickland said.

Stricklands move follows a fatal black bear mauling of an animal caretaker in Lorain County last August.

"This rule will help protect Ohioans from deaths and serious injuries caused by attacks from dangerous wild animals held in private ownership," Strickland said.

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife will enforce the ban. It will last 90 days.

It will be up to Gov.-elect John Kasich whether to keep the restrictions in place. He takes office Monday.

Ohio was one of the last few states to allow private ownership of dangerous animals with few restrictions.
www.wlwt.com/r/26388147/detail.html

For those interested, here is the Executive Order itself. Especially disconcerting is that there is NO definition of what a "large, constricting snake" is. Are corn snakes, boas, and ball pythons now considered "large constricting snakes in Ohio?

www.gongwer-oh.com/129/execorder10-17s.pdf
__________________

----------


## LeviBP

This is absurd, thanks Strickland. Enjoy your last couple days. Hopefully Kasich won't hold this. 


We should schedule a "phone in" to inquire if this holds.

----------


## LeviBP

> This is absurd, thanks Strickland. Enjoy your last couple days. Hopefully Kasich won't hold this. 
> 
> 
> We should schedule a "phone in" to inquire if this holds.


Sounds real tough, I know lol. But as of now there is not much else to do.

----------


## lusciousdragon

Does anyone know where there is a list of said dangerous animals? I am curious to see what all is on it. Makes me think I should grab them while I can. I do see that happening, numerous inexperienced people buying these "dangerous" animals that they can't control just to make it within the deadline without doing their proper research and really thinking through if they really want that animal or if they just want one of the restricted dangerous animals. Myself I was thinking that down the road I would like to have one of the larger boas. So now I would have to make that decision now instead of waiting 10 years down the road when I might be ready. So that won't be happening now.

 I am more afraid of other people's dogs than I am afraid of an alligator coming after me. I see people's loose dogs all the time on the street. I stopped taking the children for wagon rides with my dog for fear of one of these dogs coming after us. 

My exhusband who was a complete idiot had some of these "dangerous" animals and really I would like to see that people like him couldn't have venomous. He had them not securely contained which always bothered and worried me. I worry that he is out there somewhere right now with rattlesnakes in plastic boxes without a lock. I'd like to see the venomous animals require a permit and be checked out once a year to make sure that cages are secure. But I don't see any of the other animals posing a problem that the dogs aren't already abundantly doing.

----------


## DemmBalls

I'm speechless!  When will the official  banned list become available?  Any ideas on how to combat this?

----------


## Gloryhound

No list has been made officially.  The Fish and wildlife department has 90 days to come up with rules and methods to impliment.  I would think they would have to define dangerous and Large constrictor.  Problem is Strickland gave them a lot to work with if you read the actual exectutive order.  They can ban an exotic based on the fact that it could be a carrier of a disease.

The problem is official contact info for Gov. Kasich is not available yet.  I don't think the transfer of power is official until Monday the 10th of January.  The Ohio States Governors office does have generic contact info, but right now I think Stricklands people are still maning these media outlets.  We could start using this number to call on Monday though and see if we could flood the phone lines.

Here is the generic info I found:

Governor's Office
Riffe Center, 30th Floor
77 South High Street
Columbus, OH 43215-6108

Phone/Fax

General Info: (614) 466-3555
Fax: (614) 466-9354

I would think venders of those animals would be interested as well.

I'm surprised that USARK has been silent on this.  I remember contacting them several months ago about this and they seemed confident that it would not go forward.

----------


## LeviBP

> Here is the generic info I found:
> 
> Governor's Office
> Riffe Center, 30th Floor
> 77 South High Street
> Columbus, OH 43215-6108
> 
> Phone/Fax
> 
> ...



Here is the address to the Governor's Mansion in Columbus, whether this will do any good, I'm not sure.

1234 E. Broad Street
Columbus, OH   43205-1405

----------


## Jade velly

i do not think it should be illegal to keep exotic pets ... wild animals on the other hand, should remain wild ... such as bears ... that is utterly ridiculous to have a pet bear ... remember that guy who lived with the bears in the wild for years and eventually they ate him ... and if an animal dies in the wild due to being eaten by another animal, that is purely the circle of life ... but animals like fennec foxes ... they are bred in captivity and can be raised and trained like a dog should be fine ... a red fox, not so much ... chimps are also pets that should not be kept as pets, any primate really, as when they reach maturity their wild instincts kick in ... now the banning of sugar gliders, hedgehogs, snakes, i do not agree those should be illegal as all can be bred in captivity and kept as pets ... if you are suggesting bears, lions, tigers or wolves should be kept as pets to protect them from the wild or habitat or pollution, none of those reasons make those animals pets ... that is just the sad state of affairs in our world ... and your last comment that dogs are useless but you think bears should be pets, makes me question if you are 10 ... and usually people who need something to feel different, have personal issues that need to be dealt with and that can not be dealt with by owning an exotic pet ... a dog is the most loyal, trainable pet you can have ... i agree cats are useless  :Surprised: )

----------


## Gloryhound

Sorry the poster was deleted from the site so no responce is needed, so I got rid of my coment.  

Thank you moderators, and if you want you can delete this post!

----------


## catawhat75

Please make sure your voice is heard. The HSUS is doing their best to keep the ban in place

http://action.humanesociety.org/site...0&dlv_id=22673

----------


## reptilegirl07

I was just looking in Ohio craigslist and came across this post:
Is this for real? And I was going to go to the Columbus show to get some burmese!!  Guess I'm not going now!

Horrible! Only show on the east coast worth going to now (IMO) is the one in PA!

Is there any way to get rid of this?



1501:31-19-05 Dangerous wild animals.
(A) As of January 6, 2011, except as provided in paragraphs (B) and (C), it shall be
unlawful to posses, sell, or transfer live restricted species. For purposes of this
section, "restricted species" means any individual animal of the following scientific
classifications:
(1) Class mammalia, order carnivora:
(a) Family canidae: coyote (Canis latrans), timber and gray wolf (Canis
lupus), excluding wolf-dog hybrids;
(b) Family felidae: lions (Panthera leo), tigers (Panthera tigris), jaguars
(Panthera onca), leopard (Panthera pardus), clouded leopard (Neofelis
nebulosa), snow leopard (Panthera uncia), cheetah (Acinonyx jubatus),
bobcat (Rufus rufus), lynx (Lynx rufus), cougars, pumas, or mountain
lions (Puma concolor), including hybrids thereof;
(c) Family ursidae: all species of bears.
(2) All species of Class mammilia, order primates excluding humans.
(3) Class reptilia:
(a) Order crocodylia: all species of alligators, crocodiles, caimans, and
gharials.
(b) Order squamata:
(i) Family atractaspidae: all species, such as mole vipers.
(ii) Family boidae: anaconda (Genus eunectes), Burmese python
(Python molurus), reticulated python (Python reticulatus),
amethystine python (Morelia amethistinus), scrub python
(Morelia kinghorni), northern African python (Python sebae),
southern African python (Python natalensis).
(iii) Family colubridae: boomslang (Dispholidus typus), twig snake
(Genus thelotornis).
(iv) Family elapidae: all species, such as cobra, mamba, and coral
snakes.
(v) Family hydrophiidae: all species, such as sea snakes.
(vi) Family viperidae: all species, such as rattlesnakes, pit vipers, and
puff adders.
[ stylesheet: rule.xsl 2.14, authoring tool: i4i 2.0 Apr 9, 2003, (dv: 5, p: 77177, pa: 128939, ra: 263390, d: 323818)] print date: 01/06/2011 10:07 AM
(B) The prohibitions in paragraph (A) shall not apply to any person possessing restricted
species prior to January 6, 2011, provided that the following criteria are met and
continue to be met:
(1) Such person may not acquire additional restricted species after January 6, 2011,
whether by purchase, donation, trade, barter, gift, or breeding;
(2) Such person shall not have been convicted of an offense involving the abuse or
neglect of any animal pursuant to any state, local, or federal law;
(3) Such person shall not have had a license or permit regarding the care,
possession, exhibition, breeding, or sale of animals revoked or suspended by
any state, local, or federal agency;
(4) Such person must register with, and pay a registration fee to, the state
department of natural resources, division of wildlife on a form prescribed by
the chief of the division of wildlife by May 1, 2011, and annually thereafter.
(a) The registration materials shall indicate the number of animals of each
restricted species in their possession.
(b) The registry shall be housed by the department of agriculture, and the
registration data is to be forwarded to the department of agriculture
within thirty days of receipt by the department of natural resources,
division of wildlife.
(c) The department of natural resources will notify the department of
agriculture of any suspected dangerously contagious or infectious
disease or residue relating to animals registered with the department of
natural resources so that the department of agriculture may act pursuant
to its authority in chapter 941. of the Revised Code.
(5) Such person may not allow members of the public any opportunity to come into
physical contact with a restricted species;
(6) Such person may only sell or transfer existing restricted species to an institution
accredited by the association of zoos and aquariums, a wildlife sanctuary as
defined in paragraph (C), a family member with permission of the chief of the
division of wildlife or the chief's designee and meeting all other requirements
of paragraph (B), or, until January 6, 2016, to an out-of-state facility. At least
seventy two hours prior to sale or transfer, such person must notify the chief
of the division of wildlife, identifying the recipient of the animal. At all
times, possession, sale, transfer, and transport of the restricted species must
conform with all applicable state, local, and federal laws;
(7) It shall be unlawful to possess any restricted species not permanently implanted
1501:31-19-05 2
with a unique passive integrated transponder with a frequency of one hundred
twenty five kHz, one hundred thirty four and two tenths kHz, or four hundred
kHz in each.
(C) The prohibitions in paragraph (A) shall not apply to:
(1) Institutions accredited by the association of zoos and aquariums, and facilities
that have an active contractual relationship with an association of zoos and
aquariums species survival plan for breeding of species listed as threatened or
endangered pursuant to 16 U.S.C. 1533.
(2) Entities licensed by the United States department of agriculture, provided that
such entities meet one of the following criteria:
(a) Operate as a circus, defined as a traveling show that features acrobats,
clowns, and restricted animals as an integral part of the performances,
that does not allow physical contact between a restricted species and
any member of the public, and that is temporarily in the stat for less
than forty five days per year.
(b) Operate an existing mascot program, defined as breeding or exhibition of
a single restricted species for the purposes of a live representation of a
mascot for a particular educational institution that established its
mascot program before January 6, 2009.
(i) Entities engaged in exhibiting of a particular restricted species for
purposes of an established mascot program are prohibited from
possessing, breeding, exhibiting, acquiring, selling or transferring
any restricted species other than that used in the established
mascot program.
(ii) Entities engaged in breeding for an established mascot program are
prohibited from possessing, breeding, exhibiting, acquiring,
selling, or transferring any restricted species other than that used
in the established mascot program.
(3) Research facilities, as defined in the animal welfare act (7 U.S.C. 2132(e)).
(4) Wildlife sanctuaries, defined as nonprofit organizations that the division of
wildlife certifies meet the following criteria:
(a) Operates a place of refuge where abused, neglected, unwanted,
impounded, abandoned, orphaned, or displaced animals are provided
care for the lifetime of the animal;
(b) Does not conduct any commercial activity with respect to restricted
species, including, but not limited to:
1501:31-19-05 3
(i) Sale, trade, auction, lease, or loan of restricted species or parts of
restricted species; or
(ii) Use of restricted species in any manner in a for-profit business or
operation;
(c) Does not use restricted species for entertainment purposes or in a traveling
exhibit;
(d) Does not breed any restricted species; and
(e) Does not allow members of the public the opportunity to come into
contact with restricted species.
(5) Wildlife rehabilitation facilities permitted by the chief of the division of wildlife
pursuant to 1501:31-25-03 of the Administrative Code, provided that such
facilities are engaged in the rehabilitation of native restricted species for
purposes of reintroduction into the wild. Notwithstanding 1501:31-25-03 of
the Administrative Code, such facilities may not possess, sell, barter, trade,
gift, or transfer restricted species unless another exemption in this paragraph
applies.
(6) Bona fide education and scientific institutions permitted under authority of
section 1533.08 of the Revised Code or division of wildlife approved research
projects under authority of section 1531.25 of the Revised Code.
(7) A person temporarily transporting a legally owned restricted species through the
state if the transit time is not more than forty eight hours, the animal is not
exhibited, and the animal is maintained at all times in a species appropriate
enclosure such that there is no opportunity for physical contact with any
member of the public.
(D) In the event that a restricted species escapes, the person or facility that possess the
restricted species must comply with the provisions of section 2927.21 of the
Revised Code and notify the division of wildlife.
1501:31-19-05 4
Effective:
Certification
Date
Promulgated Under: 119.03
Statutory Authority: 1531.10
Rule Amplifies: 1531.08, 1531.01
1501:31-19-05 5

----------


## ER12

Crossposted from OAAO:

First of all, thanks to everyone who's called/emailed/sent letters regarding Emergency Rule 1501:31-19-05 currently in place in Ohio; also, thanks to everyone who's contacted us to be added to the List of Opposition. The encouraging news is, we are making some progress. On Tuesday of this week, the Governor's office instructed the ODNR *not* to file the permanent rule which the ODNR was planning to file with JCARR that day. Before anybody gets too excited about that -- it doesn't mean we've won. It does, however, mean the Governor is listening to our concerns, which is what we asked him to do. 

The next order of business is for everyone to get on the ODNR website and enter your comments on this rule (refer to my earlier emails if you need suggestions on what to say). Again, be polite but firm. If the rule directly affects you or your business, explain that; if you don't live in Ohio but do business in Ohio, explain that. If it affects you as a non-commercial owner, explain that. The website address is: 

ohiodnr.com/tabid/23166/Default.aspx 

When you go to the website, you will see ODNR's "official position" at this time. 

We cannot afford to let up; we must keep the pressure on. If you haven't called or emailed the Governor's office yet, please do so immediately. The person to contact in the Governor's Office of Constituent Affairs is: 

Michael DuChesne (pronounced Doo-Shay) 
Phone: (614) 644-0829 
email: michael.duchesne@governor.ohio.gov

----------

